# Help sex my Citronella



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell what sex my Citronella is? I have had it over a year and have never heard calling. Based on that and the hunched back I think it is a female.


----------



## Nightlife (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks female to me, but I could be wrong. Mine did not start calling till after I had had them for about 16 months. They were already about 3 montsh old when I got them too.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

With those tiny toe pads, I'd say female.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Check out the pads on this male. Notice they are large and have kind of a cleft.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

With those dainty little toes, I think female too.


----------

